# Thrush



## jj72 (Jan 18, 2006)

What can you take for thrush, normally would use an over the counter pessary?

J x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

The usual canestan pessary and cream that you buy is fine but you can get this free on prescription, why dont you phone gp and ask for one.

Hope it resolves soon

Jan


----------



## jj72 (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks for that.

j x


----------

